# How to get cheap/free health care?



## Maki40 (Oct 11, 2020)

So, I came down with something 2-3 months ago after riding the greyhound cross country like a cold maybe rona (I did lose my sense of smell and taste entirely), and the symptoms went away but I developed tonsillitis (swollen tonsils and lymph nodes) which hasn't gone away for like 2 months now. I tried some amoxicillin which didn't work. Haven't seen any doctor or had any tests. Usually, I just ride shit out but never had anything like this before. It just doesn't seem to be going away and I obviously need to get it checked out. It doesn't seem to be getting worse either so I don't think it's an emergency so I'm looking for options.
What do other poor folks like myself do? Last time I went to the ER they did jack shit and gave me a several thousand dollar bill that I'll never pay. Ill probably do that again since I don't have many other options. As always any thoughts are appreciated. Peace!


----------



## croc (Oct 11, 2020)

I'd lie and say it's getting worse (to prompt them feeling like u need treatment immediately) at the ER or a walk in clinic that will let u "pay later". That's what I've done basically my whole life. I now have hella medical debt that I'll also never pay but I'm still alive and healthy bc of it so... For me it's worth the debt. The worst it affects my life is that I get collection calls sometimes that I just don't answer/never confirm I am who I am. And other way to avoid that is to just write the wrong phone number if they make u write one at the ER.

A lot of places will have programs that cover costs for poor or houseless people also, so when u call around ask about that. Some will require proof of residency but there are always loopholes. 

I hope u can get treatment and feel better soon. That's a long time to not be feeling well.


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Oct 11, 2020)

You need to check what's available in your area but call homeless shelters, and ask about any free or sliding scale clinics. Call the local United Way office and ask the same. St Vincent DePaul, Catholic Charities may also know. If you have internet access, do a google search for your county "low income healthcare ______ county." Don't let that go on too long. It doesn't sound good.


----------



## Barf (Oct 11, 2020)

Maki40 said:


> I tried some amoxicillin which didn't work. Haven't seen any doctor or had any tests.


I sincerely hope you were prescribed a course of antibiotics. They are great and do save lifes, but you have to finish the course, or you risk the chance of creating bacteria that is resistant to antibiotics.

That is NOT good.

No one ever should take antibiotics willy nilly.

That being said, I hope you're getting some relief.

I have insurance, but it's such a racket, I don't know why we bother paying for it. It has the ability, if I let it, to seriously piss me off just by thinking about it.

I usually do like croc and say bill me( while i'm mumbling under my breathe, fuck you I'm not paying for shit).


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 11, 2020)

This same thing happened to me in Arcata while I was living outdoors in winter. I thought is ride it out, same as you, but it continued to get worse where i lost my voice (couldn't busk, only income) and had trouble breathing. 

Arcata has, or used to have, a 'free clinic's. I went in there and got s course of antibiotics that got me better after a week. I did still receive a bill that I later got my 'wages' (CA general assistance) garnished for.

Line otters have said, do not let that shit go, I would say the ER is the LAST option I would explore. There are sliding scale clinics all over the place. Some ER's wont even see you without insurance, unless it is a life or limb situation. Ive had that happen as well. Just referred me to a free clinic.

Usually soup kitchens, shelters, catholic charities, and SVDP have a wealth of resources. There is always something, even if you have to travel somewhere to get it 

Good luck. Getting on into flu season is not the best time to try to ride out an illness with a compromised immune system.


----------



## Maki40 (Oct 12, 2020)

I appreciate everybody! I had to call like ten places this morning but eventually got an online appt for $25-80 depending on pay scale. I imagine I'll be on the $25 side of things. I'm already feeling better pychologically knowing I have something to look forward to. This site comes thru for me when I need it. Thanks!


----------



## coltsfoot (Oct 17, 2020)

a bunch of fake info can go a real long way in some of these situations. there are many hospitals/clinics that dont require id. good luck.


----------



## Maki40 (Oct 19, 2020)

Good tip. Now that you mention it, the place I went to never asked for my ID. Too bad I gave them the real info.


----------



## perapeteticSolitude (Dec 8, 2020)

If you can get to nyc they give you Medicaid on the quick, and the clinic callen lorde will fix you up. They gave me mavyret (hep c treatment) for free. Nyc takes care of folks.


----------



## Maki40 (Apr 12, 2021)

It turned out to be post covid syndrome.. I'm a covid longhauler. Still dealing with it. It's getting better very slowly but it may be years before I'm normal again. How do I deal with? I just deal with it. Try to look forward the bright side of things and stay positive.


----------



## Sameer (Apr 15, 2021)

There are lots of places to go for healthcare. They treat you on a sliding scale. If you have no money you pay nothing. Here in Northern Arizona, a free state that takes care of its people, a place called North Country Healthcare. Prescriptions exam and treatment. Three visits cost me $54 because I have a little income. Many states have state-sponsored clinics like Arizona and New Mexico.


----------

